# Should i hold her or not?



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

On friday i got a Ball python, and i was on a different forum and someone said dont hold her for a week it will stress her out and then she could die.

And i got quite up set because i had already held her and she seemed happyer then she did before.


Can i hold her or not???


xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

i generally leave my snakes about a week to settle in
i think what they mean is that the snake'll be stressed out enough with a new house and after a move..
so it generally is better leave it
but a little handling won't kill it
x


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Personally, when i collected my corns, i played with them for half hr the day i got them before putting them in their vivs, I had everything set up and popped them staright in, that was a saturday, they got fed on the tues and i left them til the next sat (so 1 week of no handling) i dont think they will die so don't get upset, yes it can stress them out but the main effects of this are not eating and taking longer to settle etc. Leave it in the set up and feed it when it was next due, the rule is to leave a snake for 48hrs after its been fed anyway so it can digest as it may regurgitate its food if you handle it after feeding. After a week of settling in then start handling, if its a hatchling build up the handling but if its a sub-adult, adult and has already been handles lots, you should be fine to handle it until its fed up of you!lol!

All of this just ensures the snake settles in and maintains good feeding habbits and calms down in its new set up


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

SAMMIE said:


> On friday i got a Ball python, and i was on a different forum and someone said dont hold her for a week it will stress her out and then she could die.
> 
> And i got quite up set because i had already held her and she seemed happyer then she did before.
> 
> ...


Your snake will not die if you hold it.

It is best to leave them for a week or so to settle in and make sure they are feeding as well. Royals can be sensitive so go slow with her.

Congrats on you new snake : victory:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

I've just read your blod entry about the snake. Maybe you should read the sticky at the top about whether you're ready for a snake. Its your first snake and it hasnt been handled at all? There are a few things you need to consider;
the glass ledge you refer to in your blog, dies this have sharp edges? as you mention you've been picking out bits of skin, is this from a broken shed of the snake or could it be an injury? 
A fish tank isnt best suited to a snake and maybe you should invest in a proper viv. To ensure the snakes health and safety also, they could easily escape.
Maybe post some pics of your setup and we can advise you on what to do?
You also mention its been balled up for ages, I definately suggest letting it settle in before you handle it as it seems a little stressed about the move. As faroopnorth has said, go slow with them.
I don't meant o sound nasty I just want to make sure you're confident with keeping it and you have the right things for it to live a happy life with you!Any more advice just ask!


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks, The person that had her before never held her as he was in the army and a bit scared of her (i dont no why she is lush).
So his mum used to feed her and then close the lid and then feed her 10 days later. But they would feed her the wrong size food as well a small rat!! do you think she needs bigger??
They said they have had ther a year so she will be about a year and 4 months i think, do you think i should feed her bigger food??

xxx


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

it depends on the snake, different snakes build up at different times, my cb06 corn takes 2 pinkies whereas my cb07 corn takes two fuzzies no problem! there is no real guage. Only you will know!

Do you know where that skin comes from in the tank?


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

The tank was sick i cleaned it last night and i skin was from when it sheded!!!!

And scence i cleaned it yesterday it has not gone back on the glass thing!!! 


And i will be able to look after it!!!!

But thing morning the cold half of the tank was really cold why was that???

and she slept in the sold half and she was really cold.

So i wont hold her til next sunday (i have only felt her today to see how cold she was) and feed her then. how often shall i feed her??

xx


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

I found this info through google about python feeding;
When eating properly, an adult python may eat two or more mice per week. Young pythons should be fed on fuzzies (young mice that have just started to grow fur), they should be eating two a week for the first three or four months, then three every fortnight. When a python reaches just over 60 cm (24 inches) in length - probably at around eight months - it can be fed one adult mouse or baby rat per week. Larger, adult, pythons will eat large rats and chickens.

I don't own one so I only know so much but rather than me waffle on I thought you could use the info above from a caresheet!


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMMIE said:


> The tank was sick i cleaned it last night and i skin was from when it sheded!!!!
> 
> And scence i cleaned it yesterday it has not gone back on the glass thing!!!
> 
> ...


 
Was the shed all in one piece or several peices?


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks you !!!!


i will go look!!!

xx


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry i cant help more! It would be a good idea to keep a record of its feeding and shedding, in a little diary maybe just so you can see regularity and get used to its cycles! Ive always found it very handy and I know when my snakes are due to shed and what I can do to help!

If the skin is in different pieces, it means it hasnt shed propery and the first thing you need to do it check for any shed left on the snake


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

little peices, the skin had been in there for ages!!!!

Do you no why the cold end was really cold???


xx


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

And there is none left on her, what does it mean if they dont shed whole??

xx


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

it could mean several things but its not great if they dont shed wholly. Don't panic though. Basically when a snkae sheds its growing out of its skin and got a new one, if its not shedding properly it could mean its not got all the nutritian it needs or its not growing properly, it could even mena its finding it hard to shed, this can be avoided by putting in a moist hide which helps ease off the skin when its in shed. Like I said keep a record but it soudnds like its just not been looked after very well so don't panic this time round, if theres no skin left on the snake then it could be due to a number of things which you wont know cause of the previous owner not looking after it properly, just keep track of it


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMMIE said:


> little peices, the skin had been in there for ages!!!!
> 
> Do you no why the cold end was really cold???
> 
> ...


Is your house really cold? sometimes glass can get really cold from a house being really cold. what do your thermometers say either end? 
also what is the humidity reading of the tank?


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

thinking about it, if the humidity is too low then that could be affecting the shed too


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

i dont no the temp of the hum thing, we are going shopping later to get a tepeture stick on thing!!!!

But how do you the hum thing??


xxx


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

pythons are medium humidity, this means the density of water in the air. To achieve the right humidity you need to use like a spray bottle and just spray dechlorinated water around the viv to mist it. This may just solve the shed problem. 
Do you mean a mat thermostat? you attach this to your heat mat and it regulates the temperature for you and the probe on the end of it tells the stat what temperature its at so it knows when to turn off or not.

Ideally you need a digital temperature guage at each end of the viv (warm end and cold end) and a humidity thermometer may be a good idea if your snake isnt shedding properly which it sounds like its not.


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

i have broke my leg so im not getting any money 


Can it wate til im working again???

In about 4 weeks?

xx


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Do you have a heat source? if so what are you using? is it in the tank or underneath? 
You really cant wait that long as the snake may burn itself or not get warm enough to regulate itself. 
Is there anyone that can help you or get one for you? They're around 30quid from the shops and the therms are around 2 quid each spray bottles you can get for a few quid


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

The heat matt is in the tank on the bottom with wood chippings on top and there is one on the left side up the side of the tank.

i will try and get the stuff :S:S:S:S


say the heat is not hot enough hot would you make it hotter or lower it?

xx


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

you cant make the heat mat get hotter without a stat and then you need ideally at least a 12w heat mat with a stat in order to do that. I recommend you take it out of the tank and put it underneath as you dont have a stat the likelyhood of the snake burning itself is high. Also make sure its only under 1/3 of the tank.

Please please please read up on these as it seems your set up isnt quite what a python needs and as it isnt shedding properly anyway you really need to get the conditions exact asap and not 4 weeks down the line as this could make the problems worse.


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

By the way if you think its me that has badly looked after it its not my brother brought the snake of his make for me on friday and the tank was set up how it is now i just cleaned it out and put it back with new stuff in there!!!!


xxx


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

No, im not accusing you of not looking after it, you said the owner was in the army and that wasnt right leaving it with his mum, im sure it'll get lots of love and affection where it is now but I recommend you get;
- A proper snake safe viv as a fish tank isnt the best for a snake and you need a secure lid
- a heat mat and a stat to regluate the temps you need
- I would suggest using kitchen towel as a substrate, just while it gets back to shedding properly
- 2 hides; 1 each end of the tank eg 1 on the warm side, 1 on the cold side
- a water bowl big enough for the snake to sit in and soak itself
- a heat source eg a heatmat like you have but on the outside of the glass eg underneath the tank not in the tank
- you can add decor to the tank for bits to climb on etc for the snake
- temperature and humidity guages (digital are best)
- mister for your humidity

I'm sure there are other bits you can add but those are the essentials, what do you have at the moment?


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

also, get some reptile safe disinfectant from rep shop to clean it out with as some cleaning products can harm snake's skin


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

do you have a local reptile shop who can help you? have a look on yell.com and maybe have a chat with them and they might be able to deliver, some places do, also they can give you some more advice!
Must be frustrating with your broken leg, you'll have to recruit some helpers until you get better!


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

New England Reptile Distributors, designer Ball Pythons, Reticulated Pythons, and much more!

here you go this might help, its a caresheet so you can make sure you got all the right stuff


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you so much i have move the heat mat to the out side!!!!

And my lil brother has a corn snake so i will be fine about the food and that.

I have a lot of the stuff you have said about!!!

Thank you so much!!!


Can i hold her or shall i leave her til next week??


xx


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

im going to leave her til next sunday (but i want to hold her) hehe

And with my brother having a corn snake i ment i no where to go 


xx oo: oo: oo: oo:


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

SAMMIE said:


> little peices, the skin had been in there for ages!!!!
> 
> Do you no why the cold end was really cold???
> 
> ...


If its a glass fish tank ive found they can be hard to heat as the warnth gets lost through the glass, as has been said befor a nice proper viv would be better. but in the mean time you could try to insulate the tank by sticking polystiren sheets to the out side, thats gonna help keep warmth in there only a few pence from diy shops. Also if its still got the old fish tank lid on it the weigh it down with a few books or somthing heavy as (i know from experience) they can lift them and go out walkies.
Good luck with your new baby, and any trouble just ask on here people here love to help.


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks i have taped everything down!!!!!


and at night i put more on.

last night she was so active!!!!! 

I was really happy


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

good, shes obviously settling in well! thats a good sign, like i said, maybe put a moist hide in just so she can shed properly! i know how hard it is wanting to hold them, i got impatient with one of mine and got bit! so i left her to settle in and now she dont mind being woken up any time of the day lol! i know its hard but leave her til friday and im sure she'll be desperate for a cuddle!


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

the polystyrene sheets work really well, i have an exo terra glass viv for one of my juvenile corns and found it hard to heat, i got a couple of polystyrene squares from an aquatic department 30p each and i havn't had a problem since.


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

kinda just scanned through the thread, but don't bother getting one of those stick on thermometers. Useless, I have them in my vivs to get a rough idea of temp, but you need a digital therm. I've had those sticky exo terra therms be up to 20 degrees wrong!

Also you need a thermostat, now, and what are you using for heat?


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

Heat matts one under the tank and one on the out side up the side. that was what it was like when i got her and i cleaned it put the heat mats back where they were. and she has two hide one each end she likes the cool end best!!!
and a water bowl and a vine of the wall and a log thing in the middle and i tree thing near the cool hide.

and my mum and dad said they wont by me a therm thing.




xx
xx


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

SAMMIE said:


> Heat matts one under the tank and one on the out side up the side. and she has two hide one each end she likes the cool end best!!!
> 
> and my mum and dad said they wont by me a therm thing.


Then you strongly need to consider rehoming her with someone who can supply her with ALL the equipment she needs.

A heat mat without a thermostat can heat up hot enough to burn or kill your snake. I've measured little ones at 135-145 degrees fahrenheit. This is more than hot enough to REALLY hurt a snake.

She's probably staying on the cool end because the hot end is too hot.


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh what do i do but i really dont want her to go

shall i take on of?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You need to explain to your parents how dangerous it is to have a heat source that doesn't have control on it, and that you need some way to make sure it doesn't overheat and:

1. Hurt or kill your snake
2. Start a fire

Yeah, an un-controlled heat mat can do that too.

What if you offer to do extra work around the house to help pay back the price of getting a thermostat?


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

Sammie, you can pick up a cheap(er) used thermostat from ebay if you have a look around, i picked up a Habistat dimming thermostat only yesterday for £20.00 buy it now, they can be double this in the shops. 

You really need to beg/work/borrow as much as you are able to get a proper thermostat for your tank. Good Luck.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Then you strongly need to consider rehoming her with someone who can supply her with ALL the equipment she needs.
> 
> A heat mat without a thermostat can heat up hot enough to burn or kill your snake. I've measured little ones at 135-145 degrees fahrenheit. This is more than hot enough to REALLY hurt a snake.
> 
> She's probably staying on the cool end because the hot end is too hot.


the heat source was on the inside but i advised her to move it as she had no stat so its prob regulationg


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> You need to explain to your parents how dangerous it is to have a heat source that doesn't have control on it, and that you need some way to make sure it doesn't overheat and:
> 
> 1. Hurt or kill your snake
> 2. Start a fire
> ...



I know you have broken your leg but really, its only £30 for a stat, £15ish for a good digi therm (ideally you need 2 though-one for either end) and £3ish quid for a humidty sprayer (esp. if shes having shedding trouble, that needs to be under control) so all in all it'll be around £50ish which isnt much when you consider a heat mat can kill your snkae if it gets too hot, snakes can be silly things and not move until they smell their skin burning then that more expense at the vets or worse could kill the snake. Tell your parents the importance of this extra money spent!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Roewammi said:


> the heat source was on the inside but i advised her to move it as she had no stat so its prob regulationg


If it's outside and underneath the floor of the tank, it's still going to be getting too hot. Trust me on this one - the 135-degree temperature I measured on a little 12-watt heat mat was INSIDE a faunarium on the woodchip substrate with the mat underneath the faunarium...


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> If it's outside and underneath the floor of the tank, it's still going to be getting too hot. Trust me on this one - the 135-degree temperature I measured on a little 12-watt heat mat was INSIDE a faunarium on the woodchip substrate with the mat underneath the faunarium...



yeh and if you read the post ive told her she cant wait 4 weeks for a stat! Ive got both my corns and all my reps on stats! i wouldnt risk not having them!
read the thread and you'll see my advice! (lots of it!)


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

her parents have understood so she's getting everything she needs soon! happy python!


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

YAY my mum went and got one this morning!!!!


xxxx


----------



## :)(: (Apr 11, 2008)

*tfg*

yea u should hold it so it can get used to u also so u can get used to it


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Glad to hear that, hope it all goes well!

be sure to ask if there is anything else your not sure about


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

i held her last night and she has changed so much scence friday!!!!
I think she is a lot happyer!!

Im going to try and feed her tonight!!!

How often shall i hold her?

I have held her today aswell. And i think she likes coming out.

xxx


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

I picked my royal up loads the first day I got him, and then next and the next etc.... He is abosultely fine and a super feeder.

I think it depends on whether its CB or CF.

CB ones tend to settle and feed better so the sensitivity issues are less of an issue.


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

As a general rule we only ever handle our snakes when we clean them out; to move them from their viv to a tub. This is also when we give them a quick check over for any health issues etc.

No snake enjoys to be handled, despite what many people will say. Many snakes tollerate it however.

Royals are very shy secretive snakes; and can be very easily stressed out and put off their food - they are notorious for this.

As with any new snake you should give it at least a week to settle it before handling it; the longer the better. And from there on; in the best interest of the snake it should only be handled when necessary - i.e when cleaning out once a week.

Snakes are not domesticated like cats and dogs etc. They do not enjoy being played with or petted. Snakes are the kind of animal that is more to be observed rather than handled.

In the wild royals live in burrows underground; they only come out to hunt/feed then return to the safety of their enclosures. They generally come out at night as it is safer to them. This is why in captivity royals will spend nearly all their time in their hideboxes.

They are intimidated by wide, open spaces and where many owners think they are enjoying being out of their vivs, being handled or in a room; because they are being active and slithering around, it is much more likely to be because they are stressed out and trying to get away or find somewhere safe.

If you are more looking for a snake to handle rather than just see when cleaning out, or when it is exploring its viv of a night; I suggest a cornsnake or such like. They are much more hardy to being handled, don't tend to go off their food so easily. They are also out much more during the day and are generally more active; not stressing as easily.

Hope this helps...

By the way, how many hideboxes do you have in the viv and where?

cheers


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I give it one feed to see if its settled in and let it digest for a few days and then make an attempt to handle get it used to your hands and if the snake is ok gently lift it out and let it get used to you.

Npt had much experience with royals tho

thats what I did for my hoggie and she now loves being handled


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

Pied python : My snake does not try to slver away she says in my hand and goes trought clothes and up the sofa and back to me and stuff like that. And she comes out in the day (not for long but she does).

And she has a hide each end if the tank.

but thanks for the concern!!!


xx


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

A hiding snake is actually a happy snake, Sammie.

A snake that's moving around a lot is wasting a lot of energy - and snakes aren't made to waste energy unless something's wrong. If the snake's roaming a lot, it's because she's trying to tell you that something isn't right, she's looking for the right conditions, and that's why she's out and about.


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> A hiding snake is actually a happy snake, Sammie.
> 
> A snake that's moving around a lot is wasting a lot of energy - and snakes aren't made to waste energy unless something's wrong. If the snake's roaming a lot, it's because she's trying to tell you that something isn't right, she's looking for the right conditions, and that's why she's out and about.



that cant be true about every snake??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

jakk said:


> that cant be true about every snake??


Pretty much it is, Jakk.

A snake has several main modes:

1. Default (hiding from predators).
2. Hunting (looking for prey).
3. Breeding (looking for mates or fighting same-sex individuals).
4. Thermoregulating (moving between areas of good temperature).

A snake that spends an inordinate amount roaming between various spaces is either hungry, looking for a mate or can't find an area of the temperature it wants to be.

I would argue that my snakes are largely happy - and they spend a LOT of time curled up in a secure hide at one end of the enclosure or the other.


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

so any snake that moves is un happy??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

jakk said:


> so any snake that moves is un happy??


Any snake who spends a lot of time moving is, yes. They're wasting energy they're not designed to waste.

Moving from the cool end to the warm end to bask or to go and get a drink of water or to strike at their prey isn't bad - but if they're constantly moving around as though they're looking for something that they haven't got... it's because they are.


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

are you also including night time activity?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes. If they're out and about it's because they're looking for something.

Most of the time it's because they're hungry and cruising for food - which is not intrinsically bad - but it is indicating that they have a need that has not been fulfilled!


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

If this sound fasty sorry its not ment to:
if it says it in a book or on the internet doesnt means its always true

Im going to carry on holding my snake as i think she likes it and she is a lot more lively scence i got her!!!


And she is not always in a ball when i get her out and if she is in a ball it can mean she is scared or stressed and she doesnt realyy do that now!!!

Jakk do you hold your snake often??
Because in your picuture as i can see you have a royal python(ball python)? So does your seem to like coming out??

xxx


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

id wait until its fed a few times personally.


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm not being spiteful; but you put this post up to ask for advice from people who have kept royals, have considerable knowledge and experience. 

Presumably because you wanted to know the right way to do things so you can do the best for your snake; due to your lack of experience. (no one knows what is best or not when keeping a pet, or doing anything for the first time; its par for the course).

But there are a large number of people on this site that have a great deal of experience and have been successfully keeping, breeding, and studying this breed for many years and know what they are talking about it. I'm just suggesting you should perhaps take heed; after all that is why you posted?

And no, books aren't always right, infact they are too often wrong; especially about viv setups and such like; but people who have been doing this for years giving first hand experience and advice, do know.

I know when you get a new snake all you want to do it hold it; we all do; it comes with being an animal lover. But we all also have to be selfless as opposed to selfish when it comes to snakes & reptiles in general.

It is their need that come first, not our wants or desires.

Snakes aren't capable of advanced feelings or emotions like humans; they just react to very basic stimuli in a very basic way.

They cannot exhibit ''happiness'' or ''enjoyment''; they cannot like something. The merely know defence (not nastiness), hunting (not killing as a sport or for fun), mating (to pass their genes on - not love), and they have needs such as moving into the heat when they're too cold, or moving away when too hot.

When your snake is out it will do one of two things - ball up in defence hoping the danger will pass; or move around - just because it feels no immediate threat doesnt mean it isnt stressed. It will move around looking for somewhere dark and small to tuck itself into away from the big wide open space (hence going up your sleeve etc).

If you were to place numerous hides in your room or on the sofa etc the chances are that your snake would head straight for one.

Imagine all the new smells in an open room; it would be very overwhelming.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

SAMMIE said:


> Jakk do you hold your snake often??
> Because in your picuture as i can see you have a royal python(ball python)? So does your seem to like coming out??
> 
> xxx


I have five royals (the _P.regius_ in my signature). They range from captive bred babies to captive farmed adults of unknown age and tetchy feeding habits.

Not one of them LIKES being handled. Some of them tolerate it better than others. Three of them will mostly settle, although they are still looking for a place to hide. One of them will strike at you first thing because you scare the poo out of them and might eat them, then balls up, then eventually goes into "looking for a hide" mode. And the last one balls up and stays balled up.

Guess what?

We don't get them out just to "recreationally handle" - especially not the ones who get upset by it. Just because they're pets and family members doesn't mean we get to play with them for our own entertainment. We work around what they are, not what we want them to be. What they aren't is puppies or kittens that think of humans as surrogate parents; what they are is small, relatively fragile animals whose only defenses are to hide or bite - and they know it.


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

SAMMIE said:


> If this sound fasty sorry its not ment to:
> if it says it in a book or on the internet doesnt means its always true
> 
> Im going to carry on holding my snake as i think she likes it and she is a lot more lively scence i got her!!!
> ...


sorry hun i have to say i dint really i get him out to feed him and check his health but other than that i leave him be : victory:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

sammie just leave her for a week as she didnt take her food you need to let her settle as im sure her escape prob didnt do her any good for her feeding. Leave her be then try feeding at the weekend, i know its hard but you now know she isnt feeding so you've gotta really leave her be

good luck and let me know how she goes!!

:2thumb:


----------



## wolfbane (Feb 1, 2008)

As previously mentioned the end of the world won't come if you hold your snake. With corns and kings i don't tend to worry about not holding them. but i never hold royals until after at least one fed as they can be funny buggers about eating and after moving them i just think it best to leave them until you know they're eating ok. Good luck with new snakey!!!


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

In my experience (none with royals however i will admit) you can ask for basic advice but most of your knowledge will come with experience with your snake. This is the newbie section so obviously people with little-no experience will be posting and it sounds like she's being, for lack of a better word, attacked for not knowing what she's doing. You can only get so much knowledge from books and advice so obviously she still has a lot to learn... we all have to start somewhere, i think instructing her on what to do to improve her setup and methods would be more helpful than pointing out her every mistake

Good Luck with your snake, hopefully you'll soon get used to her and understand her needs and whatnot but in the meantime take the actual advice that has been given 

: victory:


----------



## Orlith35 (Mar 27, 2008)

I would disagree with that; I don't think she's been attacked at all - I just think that some people are getting a little frustrated because she has asked for advice and then repeatedly ignores what she is being told and insists she's right, which is a shame when people are offering their experience and help. :whistling2:

I also think that it's a bit thoughtless of her brother to go out and get a snake from a mate as a "get well present" without making sure that it had everything it needed to give it the right environment and that she knew how to look after it. Also strikes me as odd that she has said her "other brother has a cornsnake" but she didn't know that she needed a thermostat to regulate the heat source. Makes me wonder if the cornsnake has the right equipment etc....? 

I also note that she has not once directly answered a question about the size of the viv and what temperatures she has it at, which more than one person has asked.

Perhaps I'm just too cynical for my own good, having read threads on this forum for a few months before joining! :bash: :crazy:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

SisterMoonbeam said:


> In my experience (none with royals however i will admit) you can ask for basic advice but most of your knowledge will come with experience with your snake. This is the newbie section so obviously people with little-no experience will be posting and it sounds like she's being, for lack of a better word, attacked for not knowing what she's doing. You can only get so much knowledge from books and advice so obviously she still has a lot to learn... we all have to start somewhere, i think instructing her on what to do to improve her setup and methods would be more helpful than pointing out her every mistake
> 
> Good Luck with your snake, hopefully you'll soon get used to her and understand her needs and whatnot but in the meantime take the actual advice that has been given
> 
> : victory:


I personally spent 3 full days offering her advice, reading up on caresheets for her and answering LOADS of questions, if you read the thread you will see i have, so i disagree, people arent attacking her, they are just worried for the snakes well being and as this snake isnt shedding properly and is not feeding, its good they are offering their advice


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Havnt read the entire thread just a few odd posts, personally if a feed has been refused and due to the sensitive nature of Royals i would leave well alone, handeling will only do more harm than good if you want it to feed, which obviously you do.


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

Roewammi said:


> I personally spent 3 full days offering her advice, reading up on caresheets for her and answering LOADS of questions, if you read the thread you will see i have, so i disagree, people arent attacking her, they are just worried for the snakes well being and as this snake isnt shedding properly and is not feeding, its good they are offering their advice


I wasn't referring to your posts, well aside from when i said take the actual advice, as you gave it, and lots of it. 

I know there are people worried about the snake as it her owner but i just found some replies a bit off considering she was only asking for help. These were definitely not your posts.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

SisterMoonbeam said:


> I wasn't referring to your posts, well aside from when i said take the actual advice, as you gave it, and lots of it.
> 
> I know there are people worried about the snake as it her owner but i just found some replies a bit off considering she was only asking for help. These were definitely not your posts.


thanks, i felt a little upset as i thought id tried and helped as much as i can considering i knew nothing about royals when i started but ive been in that situation when i just didnt know what to do so i knew what it felt like!

: victory:


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

Roewammi said:


> thanks, i felt a little upset as i thought id tried and helped as much as i can considering i knew nothing about royals when i started but ive been in that situation when i just didnt know what to do so i knew what it felt like!
> 
> : victory:


lol no i definitely did not mean you : victory:. It's just not the first time i have seen people getting a bit well.... superior, i suppose it can't be helped sometimes and people get a tad frustrated but i imagine the reason for the newbie section was to avoid that when inexperienced owners ask for advice, perhaps not.


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

By the way Poewammi has help me a lot because i have been taking advise and doind it i have got a therestate and i brought a viv and i have left her and well Orlith35 What advise would you give me????
And until i got her i didnt no i was getting her, you no a prezzy.
And its not my fault to start with it didnt have the right set up really is it??
And i have not really answered the questions because one i did the reply made me cry to be truthful!!!!

write back!!!!



xx


----------



## Orlith35 (Mar 27, 2008)

SAMMIE said:


> By the way Poewammi has help me a lot because i have been taking advise and doind it i have got a therestate and i brought a viv and i have left her and well Orlith35 What advise would you give me????
> And until i got her i didnt no i was getting her, you no a prezzy.
> And its not my fault to start with it didnt have the right set up really is it??
> And i have not really answered the questions because one i did the reply made me cry to be truthful!!!!
> ...


If you actually read my post properly, I did NOT say it was your fault - I said I thought your brother had been a bit thoughtless. He might as well have bought you a puppy or a kitten as a present - only a royal python is a bit more complicated!! Here is exactly what I said: 



> I also think that it's a bit thoughtless of her brother to go out and get a snake from a mate as a "get well present" without making sure that it had everything it needed to give it the right environment and that she knew how to look after it.


And I do think he should have made sure that it had everything it needed before he bought it, and that you were happy and able to look after it. A little research on his part would have shown that you need a thermostat, for instance.

At least you've come on here to ask for help, which is good - but my point about asking for advice and then ignoring it is still partly true - person after person has advised you that you shouldn't really handle the RP as they don't really like it, but you keep insisting that yours does and that you will continue to do so. 



> well Orlith35 What advise would you give me????


The advice I would give you is to pay attention to those people here who are offering you the benefit of the doubt, and their experience. I had 2 royal pythons in the past and they are very secretive and solitary. They do stress easily, so you do need to be careful unless you want feeding issues etc.

I really do hope the python has a better life with you that its previous owner.


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

my mum went and got me a therestate and my brother went and brought me a viv and i have not held her so she can settle in,

Shall i try and feed her?

xxx


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

im not sure with royals but when ig to my corn snake she havnt ate for a week and i held her for the 1st time and she was fine put her in new home waited a hour and offered her 2 mice and she ate it 2 days after i was handling her and she is the best snake ever. only u will know what your snake is like and when u handle it.


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

SAMMIE said:


> my mum went and got me a therestate and my brother went and brought me a viv and i have not held her so she can settle in,
> 
> Shall i try and feed her?
> 
> xxx


hey 

dont handle her until she has taken at least 2 feeds, i feed my royal every 5-7 days. are you ok getting rats?


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

Yah, (my rat looks at me funny when he saw what was in the bowl).

But when i tryed to feed her on sunday she didnt take it.


xxx


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi there again,

How are you feeding her? Is the rat too big?

When asking how you are feeding her, I mean, are you just putting the rat in and leaving it; have you tried heating it up, wiggling it etc? How are you defrosting it, water or naturally?

How was the previous owner feeding it? Was it definately feeding on rats, or was it feeding on gerbils or mice etc. Some royals will only accept a certain prey item.

Personally I think it just needs a good few weeks to settle in, in complete peace. Just nip in to change the water every other day or two, but aside from that, do not lift it's hides, move it, handle it etc...

It's not going to starve over a few weeks without feeding, as royals can go for month and months on end with not a single feed.

After a couple or so weeks, try it again, heat the rat up for a few minutes under a hairdryer, and give it to the snake.

Try wiggling it around a bit infront of its hidebox. Sometimes the heat and the movement will be enough to get interest.

cheers


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

well i let it defrost in a bowl about 6 hours befor feed but she didnt take it and im feeding her rats and personally i think the rats are to small, but she is going to shed soom as her eyes have just started to turna blue colour.

The person who had her before said to my bother that he heated them up in water i think and she never didnt eat, so after she has sheded i will try again and feed her by heating it up. So shall i heat up by hair dryer or by putting it in a bag and that in hot water??


And i think it you that that said has a python??? But someone said they shouldnt be going around the tank at night but she does and i think she likes coming out. do you think its ture??? 

And she is so much happyer from when i got her. she onle ever is in a ball when she is asleep and well she is soooooo cool.


xxxx


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

one of mine only likes light coloured rats eg white/light brown so try to get something light, warm it up beforehand (if using hairdryer try to do it in another room so not to scare her) then wiggle it around with soem feeding tongs but try and stay quiet and her not to see you as much as poss. try that and let us know what happens
also try leaving it 10 from when she last refused, she may be hungry by then!
good luck!: victory:


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank-you and i will tell you how it goes, But i am going to weight til she shed til i feed her!!! Is that okay??


xxx


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry that one from retri was supposed to be from me! i was on OH's account and forgot to change back! (hes lazy and asked me to check his pms!)
they go months without food in the wild so dont worry!
wait until she's shed and make sure you check humidity or provide a most hide (like i said before as her shedding werent great) and im sure she'll be perky and hungry after that! once she's shed leave it a few days and then try her!
k?


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

yah thanks


xx


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

cool! and doint forget to post pics! im getting my second royal tomorrow!


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh good luck, and i will when i get a new camara my little brother broke the screen the other day,

But yah good luck.



xxx


----------

